# Email Nightmare



## SEAGOON (Apr 8, 2008)

Howdy Folks,

A Fake Rolex Spammer is currently using my email address as his return email address and as a result I am getting thousands of undelivered email messages along with more than a few angry "stop sending spam" messages (when are people going to realize they are useless?)

Anyone know of a way to deal with this? Thanks?

Also, anyone know of an online Rootkit checker?

- Andy


----------



## Zenas (Apr 8, 2008)

Blow up your computer with cardboard toilet paper rolls filled with firework gunpower and a short fuse. You'll never have to look at those emails again.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 8, 2008)

Beyond shutting down that email addy and starting another, the only thing I can think of for an immediate fix is to locate a constant in the spam-mail and create a filter to send those immediately to Trash.


----------



## SEAGOON (Apr 8, 2008)

'Tis as I feared.

Ok, anyone got an online checker for Rootkits? I fear one of my computers has become a bot.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 8, 2008)

SEAGOON said:


> 'Tis as I feared.
> 
> Ok, anyone got an online checker for Rootkits? I fear one of my computers has become a bot.



I haven't tried this, but it looks like it may work.

|MG| Trend Micro RUBotted Beta


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 8, 2008)

BTW, does this mean that I won't be getting that Rolex I bought?


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're looking for a root kit checker, use Norton Anti-virus. While I do not commonly recommend using Norton, it is very good for root kit detection. The next best one is BitDefender; it's better in basically every area except root kits.


----------



## jfschultz (Apr 8, 2008)

SEAGOON said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> A Fake Rolex Spammer is currently using my email address as his return email address and as a result I am getting thousands of undelivered email messages along with more than a few angry "stop sending spam" messages (when are people going to realize they are useless?)
> 
> ...



This problem has been out there for some time. The return email address is set by the email program not the operating/network system. So all the spambot (which does not work through the email program) needs to do is pick a random "victim" from the address book and the email is tagged with their email address for the return.

I had the same thing happen with my Mac some years ago when those cretins totally ignored Macs.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds like you may have a Trojan Horse on your computer.


----------



## HaigLaw (Apr 8, 2008)

*spam*



Gryphonette said:


> Beyond shutting down that email addy and starting another, the only thing I can think of for an immediate fix is to locate a constant in the spam-mail and create a filter to send those immediately to Trash.



I do something similar. I own my own domain, so anything before the @ comes to me, and a lot of that is spam. So I create "message rules" in Outlook Express for email addressed specifically to me to be delivered to a special inbox, and I disregard the main inbox most of the time.

Another approach is used by Earthlink, where nobody can contact you until you approve the sender's email address. A pain to set up, but it keeps out the spam.

Good luck. This is a pain, for sure.


----------



## danmpem (Apr 8, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Sounds like you may have a Trojan Horse on your computer.



It may not have anything to do with his computer. Someone may have picked his email, along with 1,000 others in a spam email, to use as a phony return address.

A good email client to use to filter spam and junk email (such as all of the reply emails) is Mozilla Thunderbird. The filter on that thing is by far the best of any other program.


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 8, 2008)

> That's one sturdy Computer, if a horse standing on it doesn't crush it.



You be trippin!


----------



## etexas (Apr 8, 2008)

I THINK (not totally sure) that mac.com accounts since it is a private service can be notified and they can somehow keep out a "grabbed account" if reported.


----------

